# Another learner question



## gatecrasherza1 (7/10/15)

I started vaping 2 weeks ago and loving it, but I tried to wig my coil on my 0.5 and broke it, the 1.5 atomizer I don't enjoy lots of burning tastes. I then decided to build the RBA it is working fine but getting some popping and gurgling sounds. But I don't have any juice coming through the mouthpiece. Any suggestions? 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## gatecrasherza1 (7/10/15)

Oh forgot to say I got the Kanfertech with subtank mini so I am referring to the kit you get with the purchase

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## jguile415 (7/10/15)

Can you post a pic of your coil? It would help with the troubleshooting process


----------



## Eequinox (7/10/15)

gatecrasherza1 said:


> I started vaping 2 weeks ago and loving it, but I tried to wig my coil on my 0.5 and broke it, the 1.5 atomizer I don't enjoy lots of burning tastes. I then decided to build the RBA it is working fine but getting some popping and gurgling sounds. But I don't have any juice coming through the mouthpiece. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Hi there we need a bit more info about this what is the resistance of the coil can you post a pic so we can see the wicking i use the subox mini and get occasional popping which i consider normal but not enough cotton can cause excess popping and gurgling as the rba gets flooded with juice


----------



## Gizmo (8/10/15)

Does it vape though even with those sounds? Any dry hit? 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## gatecrasherza1 (8/10/15)

Thanks guys for the assistance, decided YouTube is my friend and figured out my wicking was crap. Did it over and now it is working perfectly

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gertvanjoe (8/10/15)

they don't call DIY - Do it Youtube these days for nothing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (8/10/15)

Thought myself basic plumbing from there the other day


----------



## gatecrasherza1 (9/10/15)

Haha brilliant yea my table us starting to look like a work bench

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## gertvanjoe (14/10/15)

you dont want to see mine. I had to get a bigger table . Printer, dual screeny for work , corner o randomness and stantionary , giant mouse pad and then the space of big nothingness I need in front of me

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eequinox (15/10/15)

gertvanjoe said:


> you dont want to see mine. I had to get a bigger table . Printer, dual screeny for work , corner o randomness and stantionary , giant mouse pad and then the space of big nothingness I need in front of me
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


you mean something like this ............

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (15/10/15)

Super photo @Eequinox 

Lol, is that your whole vape table? Or just your DIY station?


----------



## Eequinox (15/10/15)

Silver said:


> Super photo @Eequinox
> 
> Lol, is that your whole vape table? Or just your DIY station?


uhhhm just my diy station lol i only own a twisp edge and a Subox mini

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff Daddy (15/10/15)

A quick fix would be to put a pipe screen in your drip tip to reduce the spit back. Or build a vertical coil.
As for the noises, its either the juice being vaped, or being boiled. If the juice is boiling the easiest solution would be to get a mod with more power or use a single coil at about at a higher resistance.


----------

